# Clearance bin



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have over 50 posts & i still cant see the clearance bin...


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a short period between a user reaching the requirements and access being granted. We do not manually grant access to every user. It is done by automated scripts that run periodically. This is stated in the CB FAQ.


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi just wondering,
What is the clearance bin?


----------



## paige2727 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yay I have posted 44 post things! Finally I soon will be able to see the clearance bin!How long does it usually take until you can see it?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 3, 2010)

i wondered the same thing? but i think their system updates every so often so they don't do it manually to change people to see the clearance bin..

how long do you have to be a member? on some that i've read here says minimum 5 days.. and then on the  FAQ it says at least 30? so i'm confused?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 3, 2010)

The guidelines did change 12/1/09 and here is a link to them. Specktra.Net - FAQ: Specktra.net Forum Guidelines
If you find an old thread that needs updating, please point it out to us!  Thanks.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_The guidelines did change 12/1/09 and here is a link to them. Specktra.Net - FAQ: Specktra.net Forum Guidelines
If you find an old thread that needs updating, please point it out to us!  Thanks._

 

thanks for clearing that up! 

i did a search on here and saw a few threads (didn't even bother looking at the date - sorry) and read the minimum 5 days of being a member before access to the clearance bin lol.. so i got all excited! but i guess i'll wait!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Holstrom4, I just PMed you about the same thing--sorry for botherin ya!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *murflegirl* 

 
_Holstrom4, I just PMed you about the same thing--sorry for botherin ya!_

 
No problem!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

is there a thread that explains all the Clearance bin lingo?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes.  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/c...-2009-a-48889/


----------



## lovekatrina (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't really understand what the clearance bin is.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovekatrina* 

 
_I don't really understand what the clearance bin is._

 
it's the place where members can sell and swap their items.
like, the place that everyone wants to get to.

I'm dying from the wait already. OTL arghhhh.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 10, 2010)

i've been a member for so long... but i dont wanna be a spam whore so im trying to wait patiently!!!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_i've been a member for so long... but i dont wanna be a spam whore so im trying to wait patiently!!!!_

 
You need to have at least 50 posts as well as be a member for at least 30 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you have 14 posts)

but just know that the admins and moderators do not manually make people have access to the clearance bin, it's the system software that manually updates at a certain time of day on a certain day if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after i reached 30 days it still took 48 hours or so to automatically be able to see the clearance bin.. but it happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







here's the link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/faq.ph...#faq_swap_sell


----------



## obscuria (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_You need to have at least 20 posts as well as be a member for at least 30 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you have 14 posts - so 6 more to go (non-spam) )

but just know that the admins and moderators do not manually make people have access to the clearance bin, it's the system software that manually updates at a certain time of day on a certain day if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after i reached 30 days it still took 48 hours or so to automatically be able to see the clearance bin.. but it happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
It's 50 posts now I think.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks updated my post.

heres the link Specktra.Net - FAQ: Specktra.net Forum Guidelines


----------



## malvales (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see Clearance Bin when it is my time! Love makeupalley to swap but I wanna buy used cosmetics, too!!!!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I can't wait to see Clearance Bin when it is my time! Love makeupalley to swap but I wanna buy used cosmetics, too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
XD Trust me, I'm like, counting the days down one by one...


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 17, 2010)

after reading the FAQ its alittle confusing. Does it mean its not a confirmation to be able to see the bin after 50 posts?


----------



## vc1079 (May 2, 2010)

I got 50 posts and over 30 days and i still dont see the clearance bin...=( is it on the forum page?! maybe im just missing it


----------



## Dawn (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vc1079* 

 
_I got 50 posts and over 30 days and i still dont see the clearance bin...=( is it on the forum page?! maybe im just missing it_

 
You should be able to view it.  PM me if you still aren't able to.  Thanks.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 9, 2010)

I never heard of the clearance bin.

Thanks


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

I realllyyy want to see this.  Haha. 

Waiting patiently.. 

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

I can't find the clearance bin :-(


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandeeNova* 

 
_I can't find the clearance bin :-(_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f182/e...ce-bin-164296/


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

ahhhh i cant wait to see the one they call the BIN!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

i was wondering the same i have over 50 and i still dont see it eitheir........ maybe its because ive only been on the site for like 3 days or two im not sure


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought it was 25 post or 30 days ???


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2011)

Reminder - the thread with Clearance Bin access info can be found here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...eed-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin

  	A member must have been registered with the site for at least 30 days AND have at least 50 (non spam) posts.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 24, 2011)

ok thanks  you =D


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 9, 2011)

Im a new member, and just read this, your info really helped. Cant wait to see it!


----------



## NessaMBaby (Mar 13, 2012)

Holstrom4 said:


> I see you do now.. . =)


 hi,I was wondering of how I can get access to the clearance bin? I have over 50 post and has had Spektra member over the 30 days. I would really appreciate it,thanks.


----------



## karime415 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds nice


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

This has been so helpful!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## teeyuhkorea (Jul 24, 2013)

Very informative! Thanks!


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 8, 2013)

This sounds like the mecca of all makeup!!! but I am a new member so it would be a while until i get to see what this bin has to offer.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

RandomnessWithK said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *QueenBam*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawn (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I see you've found it.  Please take a moment to review the guidelines (1 for sale thread & 1 want ad are allowed per person).
  Thanks!


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait to get in


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Oct 7, 2014)

Still no access.  *twiddling thumbs*


----------



## Dawn (Oct 7, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> Still no access.  *twiddling thumbs*


  Please check again, as your account shows you do have access.


----------



## Aubrey Devonne (Oct 8, 2014)

I do I do!  I posted my trades and wish lists but any suggestions go how to ensure they're seen?  I need a Wonder Woman lipstick in the worst way but can't fathom shelling out $150+ on eBay.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 6, 2014)

Aubrey Devonne said:


> I do I do! I posted my trades and wish lists but any suggestions go how to ensure they're seen? I need a Wonder Woman lipstick in the worst way but can't fathom shelling out $150+ on eBay.


You can bump up your post in the Clearance Bin once every 24 hours.  Make sure your title has what you are looking for.  =)


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm such a lurker, and never really post anywhere.  I kept seeing everyone mention the clearance bin, but was so confused as to why I couldn't see anything there.  Questions answered!  I guess I should probably start joining in on the conversations now haha.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 7, 2014)

With all due respect the term Clearance Bin is a bit downmarket. Maybe a nicer term could be devised for it. I don't think items are actually sold cheap are they? It is more of a swapping scenario....


----------



## martinisandwich (Dec 11, 2014)

Very true, I got excited when I initially heard about it assuming they offered deals or at least reduced prices. I doubt they'll ever change the name though...


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 12, 2014)

martinisandwich said:


> Very true, I got excited when I initially heard about it assuming they offered deals or at least reduced prices. I doubt they'll ever change the name though...


  Hey. Well I think it is the members who choose to list their items for sale or swap. So I'm sure there are bargains to be had. I'm in Australia and 'bin' is something we use to put rubbish in. That's why the term doesn't sit so well with me. No biggie, just putting it out there.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 12, 2014)

There's plenty of items in the clearance bin under market price, depending on the item.


----------



## beth583 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh that's why there's nothing in the clearance bin. I just can't see it yet lol


----------



## Kaipie20 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't access the bin yet don't know if I'm not looking in the right spot or what?! Just trying to see how it works


----------



## Dawn (Feb 4, 2015)

Kaipie20 said:


> Can't access the bin yet don't know if I'm not looking in the right spot or what?! Just trying to see how it works


  http://www.specktra.net/f/163/clearance-bin
  If you are still having trouble, please inbox me.


----------



## ese6916 (Apr 21, 2015)

Does this still exist?


----------



## Dawn (Apr 22, 2015)

ese6916 said:


> Does this still exist?


Yes, you will gain access once you have been a member for 30 days AND have made 50 non spam posts.  Thanks!


----------

